# FTP-Verbindung herstellen



## Sasser (17. August 2011)

Guten Morgen!

Ich möchte gern diverse Datenbanken per Cronjob auf meinen FTP-Server sichern.

Der folgende Befehl schlägt allerdings fehlt:


```
/usr/bin/ftp ftp://ftpuser:password@xxx.xx.xxx.xx < /var/www/vhosts/domain.de/private/DB-Sicherung.sql
```

Der FTP ist über den Browser erreichbar und FTP befindet sich auch in dem angegebenem Verzeichnis. Ich erhalte jedoch immer den Fehler: *Unknown Host*

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Sasser (19. August 2011)

So ich habe es nun hinbekommen, über die Kommandozeile die Datenbanksicherung auf den FTP zu laden.


```
/usr/bin/ftp xxx.xxx.xxx
ftpuser
password
put /var/www/vhosts/domain.de/private/DB-Sicherung.sql /DB-Sicherung.sql
```

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dies nun als Cronjob einzurichten? Laut anderen Aussagen ist es nicht möglich, Zugangsdaten mit zu übergeben.

Die o.g. Kommandos musste ich jeweils eingeben, d.h. diese wurden abgefragt.

Ich würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen!


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!

Das Problem ist, dass "ftp" interaktiv arbeitet.
Ich könnte mir zwar vorstellen dass man die Serverantworten über ein Script "abfangen" und entsprechend das Script reagieren lassen könnte, aber wozu sollte man sich das Leben unnötig schwer machen?!

Nutze einfach "wput" (ggf. nachinstallieren) und lehne dich mit einem entspannten Lächeln zurück. 

```
wput /path/to/localfile.ext ftp://username:password@hostname/path/to/remotefile.ext
```
Ggf. noch weitere Optionen, siehe "wput --help" bzw. "man wput".

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## threadi (29. Oktober 2011)

Doch, als Shell-Script geht das. Siehe:
http://willcode4beer.com/tips.jsp?set=bashftp

Verwende ich in der Form auch an einigen Stellen.


----------

